# Dell Inspiron 14z vs Dell Inspiron 14r Special edition



## Sharma_Nidhi (Aug 30, 2012)

i am looking for a 14 inch laptop...and hv selected the 2 following models dell inspiron 14z and the inspiron 14r special edition...but cant decide which will be a better choice...following r the specs:
Inspiron 14z
i5 3317u(upto 2.6ghz),4gb ram,500gb 5400rpm hard disk,AMD 7570m GDDR5 graphics card,wt 1.87kg cost rs.56k
Inspiron 14r special edition
i5 3210qm (upto 3.1ghz), 4gb ram, 500gb 7200rpm hard disk, NVIDIA 640m graphics card GDDR3 graphics card,wt 2.38 kg , cost rs 52k

both the above r almost similar laptops...but a lighter wt. laptop will be an added benefit...but i wuld like if the specs of both r the same or not...plus the 14z comes with a less no. of usb port...so just for the light wt. is it worth buying the 14z...or shuld i stick with the 14r special edition

and also do compare the graphics card the 7570 is a gddr5 so is it better than the 640m with gddr3??

Also will there be a durability difference between the two laptops?? i mean since the 14z is much more slimmer with same specs...will this lead to problems in the long term..like over heating and hard drive crash etc.
i will basically use the laptop for my engineering programming purpose...and at times will watch movies and also play some games..
pls give ur opinion on this matter ...


----------



## RON28 (Aug 30, 2012)

14z has got average performance, notebookcheck link.

go for 14R SE.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 30, 2012)

14Z is an ultrabook. 14R is a full laptop. i5 3317U is a dual core slow processor. the i5 on 14R is dual core too but lot faster. 7570 is no match for GT640 whatever memory it uses.
shouldn't be any problem. but do check if the 14Z have removal battery. i doubt it has it as ultrabook don't have it.


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 31, 2012)

14Z is not a good laptop in which you should invest such a huge amount.
If you need to choose among the two mentioned above then opt for 14R SE.
Or opt for Sony VAIO SVS13112EN, this is a good machine for almost everything except hardcore gaming.


----------

